# New Shar Pei puppy



## RH23 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello

We have recently welcomed Bolo to our family, he is now 13 weeks and absolutely gorgeous. 

We are trying to sort out insurance for him but have had some trouble finding someone who will insure him. Can anyone offer any advice on who to insure him through or any ideas of prices we can expect to pay?

Thanks
Rachel


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh dear. I just read the title and insurance query and was going to write, "Take out top, unlmited, lifetime!!!" Can't help, I live in Oz. Congrats on pup.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

I believe PetPlan will insure a Shar Pei.

Unfortunately, due to their reputation for being extremely unhealthy, many companies will not touch them, and those that do, will charge a much higher premium.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

This company will insure them, i believe they only pay vets direct so you have to make sure your vets are ok with that. But as you will see they are not a cheap breed to insure ! VetsMediCover - Specialists in Pet Insurance Lifetime Cover


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

You could also ask the breeder who they use. I saw one last week and they are lovely dogs.


----------



## xNatashax (Mar 1, 2010)

Most places won't insure shar peis nowadays im afraid i was with E&L and they've cancelled my policy now due to not insuring the breed anymore ive been looking around and tesco seem to be the cheapest and best coverage i have found check them out make sure you get unlimited lifetime coverage though as i have had quite a few problems with my baby not all can claim on but its better to have it


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

What kinds of things are Shar Peis more susceptible to? 

xNatashax - That's awful that they just cancelled your policy like that! They should have at least continued to insure the current dogs who have policies & not take on any new ones. 

Not knowing anything about the breed, I can't really give any advice regarding insurance companies or prices. I hope you can find somewhere good to insure him though


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RH23 said:


> Hello
> 
> We have recently welcomed Bolo to our family, he is now 13 weeks and absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> ...


They are known to possibly have many health problems hence probably a lot of insurance companies wont insure them at all. Likely you are going to have pretty high premiums when you do find one and the choice is likely going to be limited too.

When you do find ones that will insure make sure you take out a life time or lifelong policy and insure for the most amount per year that you can afford.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

JustmeGemmy said:


> What kinds of things are Shar Peis more susceptible to?
> 
> xNatashax - That's awful that they just cancelled your policy like that! They should have at least continued to insure the current dogs who have policies & not take on any new ones.
> 
> Not knowing anything about the breed, I can't really give any advice regarding insurance companies or prices. I hope you can find somewhere good to insure him though


Sharpei have many health problems some unique to the breed as well as other genetic and health problems seen in other breeds to give you an idea.

RESPIRATORY 
stenotic (pinched) nostrils 
elongated soft palate 
pneumonia -- primarily in puppies 
EYES 
entropion -- rolling in of the eyelids 
retinal dysplasia 
glaucoma 
"cherry eye" -- prolapse of the gland of the third eyelid 
EARS 
stenotic (narrow) ear canals 
bacterial ear infections 
yeast over growth 
hyperplastic otitis 
GASTROINTESTINAL 
bite problems -- most commonly, an overbite 
inflammatory bowel disease 
megaesophagus 
hiatal hernia 
intestinal adenocarcinoma 
SKIN 
lip fold pyoderma 
skin fold pyoderma 
demodectic mange 
allergic skin disease -- alleric inhalant dermatitis, food allergy, insect allergy, contact allergy, etc. 
generalized pyoderma 
cutaneous mucinosis 
ENDOCRINE 
hypothyroidism 
MYSCULOSKELETAL 
inquinal hernias 
luxating patellas -- "loose" kneecaps 
elbow dysplasia 
hip dysplasia 
anterior cruciate ligament rupture 
GENITOURINARY 
renal amyloidosis 
immune - mediated kidney disease 
NEOPLASIA 
mast cell tumor 
histiocytoma 
lymphosarcoma 
intestinal adenocarcinoma 
MISCELLANEOUS 
Familial Shar-Pei Fever (FSF) 
abscesses -- bite wounds, other 
IgA deficiency 
Primary Multiple Immunodeficiency Syndrome of Shar-Pei 
amyloidosis

From Dr Jeff Vidts website he is a vet in the US who has special interest in the Shar Pei
Dr. Vidt's Website


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

Goodness me, I had no idea! Thank you for your post Sled Dog, it's very informative!


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

RH23 said:


> Hello
> 
> We have recently welcomed Bolo to our family, he is now 13 weeks and absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> ...


The Kennel Club should insure a Shar Pei. They have their own insurance.


----------



## RH23 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow thanks for all the replies everyone. 

We researched Shar Pei before we got him and clearly didnt get all of the information as we didnt realise they were so prone to stuff. Petplan wont do a quote online but i will try to call them. The vet recommended lifelong cover so def something we r looking at. We had a quote from Tesco which was cheapest for basic but need to check further into it to see if will cover enough.

Excited as get to take him out for first time today  think i will be wrapping him up in cotton wool though in case anything happens before insurance is sorted :-(

Thanks again for help


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

You ordinarily get 4weeks free insurance through the breeder, if you have they might call you when it's nearly up to see if you want to extend it. Ours was through Kennel Club (the nicest insurance sales man I have EVER spoken to!) but I had already sorted her insurance through Sainsburys. 

Hope you find something suitable. Would defo recommend lifetime cover!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RH23 said:


> Wow thanks for all the replies everyone.
> 
> We researched Shar Pei before we got him and clearly didnt get all of the information as we didnt realise they were so prone to stuff. Petplan wont do a quote online but i will try to call them. The vet recommended lifelong cover so def something we r looking at. We had a quote from Tesco which was cheapest for basic but need to check further into it to see if will cover enough.
> 
> ...


Dont forget too that Insurance doesnt cover illness for the first 14 days of the policy although some will cover accident from day one. It also means that any type of illness connected or similar in type will also be excluded from your policy for all time, and if you change to another company later down the line, then anything at all on his records claimed for or not, they will exempt you and treat it as a pre-existing condition.

They tend to group illnesses too, so an eye infection for example then becomes disorders of the eye full stop. or a simple digestive upset requiring a vet visit then becomes disorders of the digestive tract full stop. It happened to me.

Limted cover usually means limited in time, ie 12 months from diagnosis or accident, therefore if he developes later complications, an illness re-occurs (and dont forget they tend to group types of illness rather then individual cases) or he gets something requiring on going treatment and medication after 12 months you have had it no more claims.

Some limited cover is a maximum monetary amount per condition too, some dont have time limits but they have a monetary limit (bearing in mind it tends to be types of illness rather then individual illnesses) meaning again once you have reached the money limit then no more claims.

With life time or life long though, most are an amount for vet bills on a yearly basis. Most companies do varying amounts of cover money wise per year. Obviously the more insured for per year the bigger the premium, however, with this type of policy as long as you stay with them, and even if you have had claims the previous year even up to the maximum monetary amount for that year then usually the following year when you renew it will be re-instated in full for you to spend the following year if need be. This means that you will be covered for re-occuring, complications and ongoing illnesses.

AS said though and as you have already found some wont insure shar pei full stop and even ones that do you might not have such as choice of policies as other breeds and crosses may have.

Hope this helps with the minefield.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

If you want a comprehensive guide to pet insurance click the link in my sig and then click 'Free Report'. It'll tell you just about everything you need to know.


----------



## xNatashax (Mar 1, 2010)

Lovely dogs but do have so many health problems its a shame really unless u no the breed then most of the problems can be sorted out pretty easily but most of there problems need vet and medical attention half the time, still wouldn't stop me getting another one


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Sharpei have many health problems some unique to the breed as well as other genetic and health problems seen in other breeds to give you an idea.
> 
> RESPIRATORY
> stenotic (pinched) nostrils
> ...


we had a shar pei come in to the rescue and she had so many problems many included on this list 

congrates on your new puppy hope you can find some insurance


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

vet-2-b said:


> we had a shar pei come in to the rescue and she had so many problems many included on this list
> 
> congrates on your new puppy hope you can find some insurance


Think thats why a lot end up in rescues to be honest, that and the fact they became more popular and were being bred with no health testing at all prior to being bred.


----------

